# .xt files with Sygate Personal Firewall?



## Megidolaon (Oct 30, 2011)

I got a problem, I want to play Rusty Hearts, yet the game requires XTrap to connect to the internet and it runs with an executable that has a .xt file extension.

Neither changing the filename (gets patched instantly) nor my firewall (or turning off the firewall for that matter) is an option.

I tried advanced rules in Sygate but that does not help because apparently .xt files are not seen as executables and autoblocked with no way (that I know of) to let them pass.

Any kind of way I might have missed?

Thanks.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

you may want to consider replacing the firewall as it has been discontinued for some time and no updates provided 

I assume you are running windows XP - correct 

Internet Security Test - Security Firewall - Security Online | Sygate Services


----------



## Megidolaon (Oct 30, 2011)

I already said replacing the firewall is not an option.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Outdated firewalls are not suitable for modern computing. Upgrading is your best option.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

Why is not turning off or replacing your firewall not an option?

Does the PC belong to someone else or maybe used at school or work?

BG


----------



## Megidolaon (Oct 30, 2011)

As I mentioned before, I tried other firewalls and they were bad.
Some failed to install properly, some allowed to for no manual decisions and comodo outright killed all of my internet, forcing to to reinstall windows.
I'm not gonna try more, especially because I'm through with the most recommended free firewalls.

And not turning it off is no option either because I need it for obvious security reasons.
And since the allegedly best still supported free firewalls are no good, I can't very well switch either.
Especially because the one and only problem I ever had with it in like 4 years usage is this minor problem.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi the link below may give you some help.
X-Trap Errors (Solution)


----------

